# Kapilarsperre



## anz111 (28. Nov. 2012)

Auf gehts zum nächsten Thema:

Wer hat denn Erfahrungen mit diesen vorgefertigten PE-Bändern als Kapilarsperre. Erscheint mir vorallem im Selbstbau ganz praktisch oder gibts bessere Varaianten.

Danke und liebe Grüße

Oliver


----------



## fbr (28. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Kapilarsperre*

Hallo Oliver,


> vorgefertigten PE-Bändern als Kapilarsperre


Wie sehen die den aus :?


----------



## günter-w (28. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Kapilarsperre*

Hallo Oliver, die sind recht praktisch die entsprechenden Pflöcke aus Kunstoff gibt es auch passend dazu. Vorallem wenn der Teichrand noch gewachsener Boden ist kann das prima verlegt und an den Pflöcken fixiert werden. Ist als Meterware erhältlich. Bei Aufgeschüttetem Teichrand empfehle ich mehr die Rasenkantensteine mit Nut und Feder. 100x25x5 in Beton gesetzt. Die bleiben auch nach Jahren immer an ihrem Platz. Das ist bei den Pflöcken nicht immer sicher auch wenn der Boden verdichtet wird. Das muss aber jeder für sich entscheiden welchen Aufwand er betreiben will.


----------



## Michael der 2. (29. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Kapilarsperre*

Hi

Ich habedrum herum etwas angeschüttet und dann einfach Rasenkantensteine in etwas Beton gesetzt. Je nach Geschmack und Teich sieht das natürlich nicht passend aus. Da ich aber viel Pflanzen drum herum gesetzt habe denke ich, dass man sie nicht mehr lange sieht und außerdem ist mein Garten sehr schattig und feucht. Deshalb wird wohl schnell __ Moos die Steine besiedeln und sie verschwinden im Untergrund.
Wenn man jetzt dezenter die k.sp. verstecken möchte oder sie unauffällig bleiben so, dann halte ich die natürliche Form (Kies oder auch Beton von außen, der dann leicht mit Erde überdeckt wird, immer an Vließ denken!!) für die beste Methode. Der Kies oder Beton wird nur unter der Erde benutzt, da das Erdreich schon etwas flexiebel ist über die Jahre. 1-2cm Erde machen da nichts, geben aber dem Gras o.ä. die Möglichkeit genau bis zur Folie zu wachsen, vielleicht sogar zu überwachsen. Deshalb die jährliche Kontrolle (sollte man aber immer machen. Da sieht man später nichts außer 2cm Folie, die hoch steht. Das ist leider nicht gerade super stabil und sollte jährlich im Sommer kontrolliert werden. Die Kunstoff"rahmen" sind da wesentlich stabiler. Außerdem bekommst du einen sehr sauberen verlauf und alles eben hin, mit nicht so iel Aufwand. Ob die Pfähle "wandern" weiß ich nicht, sollte dann aber zum Problem werden, wenn die Folie da zu kurz abgeschnitten wird. Kann der Rahmen quasi unter der Folie wegwandern und der Teich wird minimal größer wäre das ja nicht schlimm. Erfahrungen habe ich aber damit keine. Die STeine habe ich gemacht, damit ich mit dem Mäher dran vorbei Fahren kann. Jetzt, wo ich aber alles bepflanzt habe ist das egal. Ich erhoffe mir aber, dass der Rand/k.sp stabil bleibt und nicht im laufe der Jahre von igend as überwunden wird.
Du musst jetzt die Möglichkeit mit den besten Eigenschaften für dich finden.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/36491/?q=spezielle
Her kannst du sehen, wie es in etwa aussieht. Auf den letzten Seiten sind Fotos.

Grüße Michael


----------



## PeterBoden (29. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Kapilarsperre*

Ich darf einmal ein auf paar ältere Beiträge zu der Thematik Kapillarsperre verweisen, einmal  [thread=15099]*von 2004*[/thread] und [thread=35625]*von 2006*[/thread].

Die Thematik ist wohl zeitlos, die Beiträge samt weiterführenden Links auch.


----------



## PeterBoden (30. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Kapilarsperre*

Hallo,
da ist mit dem Linken etwas nicht in Ordnung.
Hier der bereits erwähnte Beitrag von 2006, (nicht als thread sonder als post), editieren geht in diesem Forum auch nur recht kurz -warum auch immer- daher nochmals die korrekte Quelle:


PeterBoden schrieb:


> [post=35625]*von 2006*[/post].



Ein de facto unsichtbarer Randabschluß.

Ich arbeite noch daran.


----------

